# New to surf fishing



## RandyB (Apr 6, 2015)

What's up everyone, I like to pic some brains and get some professional advice on surf fishing. I have been fishing around here for about 7 years now but have never tried surf fishing. Being that I live 5 min from the beach it seems worth a try. There are so many different options on rods, reels and rigs I don't know where to start. What would be a good all around rod length? Braid or mono? Carolina rig or double drop? Not really sure what my target species would be maybe pomps or reds. And advice would be a huge help 

Thanks all


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody has their own preferences but here are mine :
I use 3 reels - a Penn 6500, a Penn 7500 and a Penn 8500. Others will work but that's what I use. I use 20 and 25 lb mono.
My rods are 9' and 10' long. Some use longer, some shorter but I wouldn't go shorter than 8'.
Make some rod holders out of thick-walled PVC. Around 3.5' - 4' long. Cut the end off to a point to make it easy to pound into the sand.
Get some double drop rigs or make some with flourocarbon. Use circle hooks. I can't remember the size, #2 maybe ? Could be wrong though.
Get some 2-4oz pyramid sinkers.
A cart helps to get all your stuff to the beach.
I mostly target pomps with the occasional redfish thrown in.
Oh, get a sandflea rake.


----------



## RandyB (Apr 6, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the info. I have the reels that I think I'm gonna use. A penn battle and a 550ssg with 20lb braid. Was looking at a 10ft rod rated for 13-30lb braid. Seems like a much bigger rod might be hard to maneuver in a fight. Could be wrong tho. Do you think shrimp would be a good bait, or should I look towards artificial?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't used the long rod in awhile since I prefer chucking jigs now w/a small spinner or bait caster. 

That being said, a 9 foot or longer fiber glass spinning rod w/a spinning reel w/decent capacity is all you need. Of course, you can go conventional too if that's your preference. Line wise, I prefer mono because braid can be a pain in the fanny when the grass comes in. Double dropper rigs for the surf rod. For a small outfit, use a Carolina rig for dragging through holes, troughs, etc. This is a good time of year to get some pomps before the lady-fish start moving in.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

RandyB said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I have the reels that I think I'm gonna use. A penn battle and a 550ssg with 20lb braid. Was looking at a 10ft rod rated for 13-30lb braid. Seems like a much bigger rod might be hard to maneuver in a fight. Could be wrong tho. Do you think shrimp would be a good bait, or should I look towards artificial?


Fresh dead shrimp would be a close second to live sand fleas. Might even be better on some days.
9' to 10' rod is optimal in my opinion but I do see people out there with 12' and over.


----------



## Silverfin (Apr 3, 2015)

I think you covered it all. Great advice!


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

My wife bought me my first surf rod for my birthday.
Its a 9ft Power Plus trophy class rod with a Diawa Emcast 4500 reel. 
She prolly only paid $60 for the combo but it has caught a lot of fish. 
We fish lots of different places from Padre Island in TX to Cape Hatteras. There are places you need to bomb out big weight, there are places you need to bomb out small weight and there are a lot more places where the fish are right at your feet.
I think everybody gradually gets more gear and different gear. 
Get a good 9fter and learn to tie good knots and you will catch fish and eventually get spooled and you will buy a bigger reel with more line and lots more drag and then a conventional and a harness and and.................................................
You will have the fever and become a tackle hoe.


----------

